# Snail Questions



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a pair of convicts ina 20 gallon and the ate a ton of pond snails (i think thats what they are called) i was wondering if they would eat a larger snail?

also what is a good looking snail to put in my community tank? thanks


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to keep the snails try an apple snail, I know people that have sucess with them with ciclids


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Nerites are good looking and their shells go right up against their bodies so snail eating fish often cant get them (no guarentees though) also they cant breed in freshwater.

If your trying to feed the snails to them you could try apple snails but I dunno if they would eat them or not.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

alright i will probably try out the apple snails first then maybe move up to the nerite snail could i put both of these snails in the same tank? corwin i know you have them both in the same tank but is there like a rule to follow about that?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

the only snail that wont co-exist happily with other snails are assassin snails because they are carnivorous and will hunt other snails.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

gotcha okay thanks for the help what do you feed your snails? I assume algae wafers and lettuce am i right? is there any other food to feed them?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

My snails live happily on a steady diet of leftover food from the fish and algae they eat off the walls of the tank. However you may want to supliment their diets with algae wafers if you doubt their getting enough food on their own.

Ive never had any luck with feeding vegetables to my aquatic pets, however I have witnesed other people's fish/inverts/etc eating veggies so I just asume theres some trick to it that im missing.


----------

